# Rounded tummy with 'lump'



## Everythinggoodisgreen (May 28, 2018)

Really hard to get good pictures but, I've noticed the last two days one of my frogs ( sex undetermined ) is looking very round in the belly.. it looks like it's hiding little balls in there. No expanding elsewhere but one side you can clearly see a ball like shape ( blue arrow, 3rd pic) Eating and behaving normally asides from I've noticed it looks every now and then like it's contracting it's belly downward from under the armpit in a rolling sort of contraction rather than a solid in-and-out action. Any ideas on if I should be concerned ? The two other frogs in the tank are looking normal 'full belly' round after meals but not anything like this, its distinctively larger. 

Thank you in advance - I know I'm a bit of a worrier so let me know if I get annoying ( I can take it 😛 )


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Sounds like the normal digestive process. How often do you feed, and roughly in what volume?


----------

